# Red Rear Reflectors for E60 5 Series



## bimmerjim (Aug 21, 2004)

US-spec E60 5 Series come with black rubber blanks in place of the red rear reflectors in the lower rear bumper. European models come with the red rear reflectors and are shown in the 5 Series brochure.

I don't like the looks of the black rubber blanks and have ordered red rear reflectors for E60s from www.bekkers.com.

I'll post a report when I have received and installed them.


----------



## Love530 (Sep 4, 2003)

bimmerjim said:


> US-spec E60 5 Series come with black rubber blanks in place of the red rear reflectors in the lower rear bumper. European models come with the red rear reflectors and are shown in the 5 Series brochure.
> 
> I don't like the looks of the black rubber blanks and have ordered red rear reflectors for E60s from www.bekkers.com.
> 
> I'll post a report when I have received and installed them.


There are a dozen threads on this if you have any questions about the install:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52900


----------



## bimmerjim (Aug 21, 2004)

Many thanks for the link to the installation instructions. It looks as if it'll be a snap! :thumbup:


----------



## cprgolds (Jul 18, 2004)

The reflectors look much cooler than the blanks.

I think I'll order up a set.


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm shocked that BMW released this car in the US with the ugly blanks. Any E46 3 Series coupe you see has the reflectors in that spot...why cut corners on the expensive E60? :thumbdwn:


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

GJR said:


> I'm shocked that BMW released this car in the US with the ugly blanks. Any E46 3 Series coupe you see has the reflectors in that spot...why cut corners on the expensive E60? :thumbdwn:


or maybe because of the strict US DOT rules & regulations? 
you never know what (us including me) Americans think~ :dunno:

hahahaha :rofl:


----------



## bimmerjim (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't understand why DOT objects to the red rear reflectors on the E60. The E46 3 Series coupes and cabriolets have them. Today I noticed that the current model Lexus RX330 and Toyota 4-Runner also have red reflectors in the lower rear bumper. 

The E60 definitely looks better with red rear reflectors, and I think they add to the safety of the car by making it more visible at night, expecially when parked.


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

The Mazda 3 hatch has them also, so I don't think it can be anything but a cost-cutting maneuver by BMW.


----------



## fabuluss25 (Jul 24, 2003)

bimmerjim said:


> I don't understand why DOT objects to the red rear reflectors on the E60. The E46 3 Series coupes and cabriolets have them. Today I noticed that the current model Lexus RX330 and Toyota 4-Runner also have red reflectors in the lower rear bumper.
> 
> The E60 definitely looks better with red rear reflectors, and I think they add to the safety of the car by making it more visible at night, expecially when parked.


I have the red and it looks clean


----------



## hormazd (Aug 18, 2004)

You guys are a pain in the ass! I drove my E60 two weeks in Europe. Never noticed that I didn't have red reflectors. Here is picture of my baby just north of Rome.










Mine is on the left with the black inserts. So now that I have noticed, I ordered my set of red reflectors from bekkers.com. Now if only I can find a someone who will paint my brake calipers red!!!


----------



## bimmerjim (Aug 21, 2004)

The red rear reflectors for my E60 arrived today. The removal of the blanks and the installation of the reflectors was so easy...literally a snap! :thumbup: It took less than a minute. The reflectors look great...so much better than the ugy black blanks! Many thanks to the posters to this thread for the info on where to purchase and how to install the reflectors!!


----------

